

Show HN: Jekyll + indextank = static websites with fulltext search - PascalW
http://pwiddershoven.nl/blog/2011/05/jekyll-indextank-static-website-fulltext-search.html

======
PascalW
Blog post now updated with HTML/javascript implementation example.

~~~
dbuthay
Hi,

I wrote a bunch of jQuery plugins for IndexTank on
[https://github.com/flaptor/indextank-
jquery/tree/indextankiz...](https://github.com/flaptor/indextank-
jquery/tree/indextankize)

I'm working on instant search right now .. So I'll have it available soon

